# Lionel A/F "Fastrak" comments



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Been changing and updating some of my displays to Lionel A/F Fastrak. The track
is a very good looking and realistic track.IMHO My problem is attaching them together!
You would not think that this would be a problem but it is. The "tabs" on the ends of
the track are very tight and a awful lot of pressure is required to engage the tracks
together. So much pressure that the track could be broken. Has anybody else had
this problem?? I bought the track brand new;maybe once attached they become
easier to re-attach? Comments Please--Larry:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Too expensive for me.. I have original track, with the original rubber roadbed.. Works for me just right. I used to use GarGraves flex s gauge track, and also loved it.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Called Lionel Customer Service and Charles Ro and both are aware of the problem.
What the solution will be is anybodys guess at this point. Larry:eyes:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When I first decided to attempt the goal of a permanent Flyer layout, I was unaware of the track "options" available out there. I started to accumulate all the original Flyer track I could find at train shows, eBay, etc. I now have a huge stash waiting for the day I can start my goal. So I'm at the point where it would be foolish to sell off my Flyer track for literally pennies and purchase the new stuff out there for hundreds or even thousands of dollars for the amount I would need. I cannot comment on any of the new prioducts but I know many people do swear by them as being much better to work with and very realistic compared to the original Flyer. But I'll make do just fine I'm sure. I've seen others do it, so it can be done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They do "breakin" with age. I have a bunch of O-gauge fastrack, and the new pieces are pretty stiff.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Along this same line - S-gauge Fastrack - does anyone know where I can get 5" sections of S gauge fastrack. LHS says Lionel was to send in November. I NEED them in the next couple of weeks

Daveh


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried Wholesale Trains? That link has a bunch of S-gauge Fastrack.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> Along this same line - S-gauge Fastrack - does anyone know where I can get 5" sections of S gauge fastrack. LHS says Lionel was to send in November. I NEED them in the next couple of weeks
> 
> Daveh


Call Charles Ro company in Boston; biggest Lionel dealer in the world. Have nothing but
good luck with these people. http://www.charlesro.com/welcome_to_charles_ro.htm
If thery don't have it nobody does. Larry:http://www.charlesro.com/welcome_to_charles_ro.htm


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gunner and Larry...both sites show them "available" but not delivered. At least Charles Ro gave me a date 11-20...which is probably when my LHS will get them. thanks anyway, because I hadn't previewed either of these sites. Well done friends!!!

Daveh


----------

